# Fire Marshall - Cease Construction Order



## anomalus (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello and help if possible! I'm not sure if this is the right place for this, but we have just received a seize construction order from the fire marshal here in NC. We have worked and built scenery in same theatre for almost 50 years. We've had the same fire marshal for almost 20 years. As of today, he came in and told us we could not attach scenery to the floor and gave us a seize order. We can't touch the set at the moment! We asked why and all he said was, "attaching to the stage goes against fire codes, if it was not attached, it would be considered a prop." Really? I know he has no idea what he's talking about. We've followed all his fire and safety codes for the last 20 years, what changed now??

Has anyone ever dealt with something like this and got passed it? Help is greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 16, 2015)

No clue what he's talking about, except the rumors and reports of authorities reviewing scenery to the building code increase. I think you have a right to know what law - code - this breaks.


----------



## tjrobb (Jun 16, 2015)

Normally they are required to provide code reference upon request. It's a check against retribution.


----------



## anomalus (Jun 16, 2015)

I'll see if i can get him to give me the codes, thanks!


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 16, 2015)

I have no experience with specific codes in your area, which is somewhat known for its own codes, however


anomalus said:


> "attaching to the stage goes against fire codes, if it was not attached, it would be considered a prop."



This sounds like he's trying to say that you aren't allowed to HAVE scenery (only "props" are permissible) which would be wacko. Plus screwing to the deck is usually safer...

There must be some other code rule(s) that he did not mention... Either that or something hinky is up...


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow. That's crazy. On the other hand he is probably the absolute authority with no one to appeal to, so be VERY careful and respectful in how you approach him.


----------

